# New Master's Portraits



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm currently processing a number of new portraits.

Here are sneak peaks at 5 of them.

Might be a little dark on some screens. These aren't web optimized versions.
There are also full color versions. 

Punong Guro Sal Todaro
Master Rich Parsons
Punong Guro Dr. Jeffery Leader
Grandmaster Datu Dieter Knuttel
Grandmaster Dan Anderson


----------



## Carol (Aug 6, 2011)

I really really like them...except for the red tape on Sal's and Jeff's sticks.  It is very striking but red is the longest wavelength...it does catch your eye but IMO it takes away from the person as a whole.  

Might just be a matter of taste and preference...other folks may think differently


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought about cloning out the tape, but in the end decided against it. While a 'clean' stick has an aesthetic appeal, the tape says 'this is a stick I use to teach'.

Well that or "I just grabbed the first one I found." 

I ended up scrapping the first 14 hours work on these and starting over.   Each one's got about 5-6 hrs work in them. A lot of detail that is lost at 320px wide.  The full sized copies are optimized for 11x14 prints on metallic paper....it makes things pop off the page nicely.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! You really made me look good this time. I love it!



Carol said:


> except for the red tape on Sal's and Jeff's sticks.  It is very striking but red is the longest wavelength...it does catch your eye but IMO it takes away from the person as a whole.


 
This was my first thought too--I found myself wanting the stick Datu Dieter had.



Bob Hubbard said:


> I thought about cloning out the tape, but in the end decided against it. While a 'clean' stick has an aesthetic appeal, the tape says 'this is a stick I use to teach'.



But then a thought similar to this came to my mind--those who know the art, this is what we actually use on a day-to-day basis: Taped sticks. Mine are taped candy-cane-style, but the idea is the same.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2011)

One more finished.  Have 3 more done, but it's a commission I'm waiting on feedback on prior to posting.

Punong Guro Steve Scott


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2011)

Polished one more, that's 5 done for today. Ugh.  Long day. You know, this unique background idea is tough to keep doing. LOL. 

Master of Tapi Tapi Chuck Gauss


----------



## granfire (Aug 6, 2011)

aight, it's the Shiraz talking...

but this is like an odd collection of trading cards.
I do like the back ground. really cool.

And I think the color accent on the sticks is nice, even with the red pops of color.....

(I am just missing the text to go with it, a la Yugioh card....)
but do not worry too much, like I said.. fermented grape juice... 

(does the gentleman with no hair also sport no top joint of the middle finger?!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2011)

Last one for tonight
Master of Tapi Tapi Brian Zawilinski


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2011)

granfire said:


> (does the gentleman with no hair also sport no top joint of the middle finger?!)



That's Dan Anderson.  I double checked my original, and nope. No finger tip there.  Dan'll have to chime in and explain that one.


----------



## granfire (Aug 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> That's Dan Anderson.  I double checked my original, and nope. No finger tip there.  Dan'll have to chime in and explain that one.



I ma sure there is a good story behind it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2011)

3 More.

GM Kim Foreman


GM Rick Manglinong


GM Ron Van Browning


----------



## granfire (Aug 13, 2011)

OOHHHH, a chick!

(lol, she'll kick my butt for that!!!)
:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2011)

granfire said:


> OOHHHH, a chick!
> 
> (lol, she'll kick my butt for that!!!)
> :lfao:



George Dillman's ex wife.  Her resume is quite impressive, IMO.


----------



## granfire (Aug 14, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> George Dillman's ex wife.  Her resume is quite impressive, IMO.



Resume?!
She's got 'The Look'!! I am only cackeling because she is a long way away! 

(I better be quiet before she comes down here....)

Nice set again! Too bad she didn't have any pop of color...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2011)

It's there, but it's subtle.  Eyes and ring.


----------



## granfire (Aug 14, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's there, but it's subtle.  Eyes and ring.



I guess a true Lady does not need much bling.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2011)

GM Max Pallen  2011 portrait. (I previously did a portrait of him in 2009.)


Showing the 2 versions here, traditional tint and full color.


----------



## Carol (Aug 15, 2011)

At the risk of sounding like I'm beating a dead horse...I still don't like the red in the traditional tint. For that reason, I like the full color better of the two.....but I think a traditional with no added color pop would be something I like even more. But...eye of the beholder stuff.  What I like may not be what other people like.  The portraits are AWESOME, Bob :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2011)

Just to show some of the detail on the full sized prints, here are 3 crop ins at actual size.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2011)

1 more to go after this and I'm done with this batch.

Master Brock Genevro
Senkotiros
2011


----------



## Jenna (Aug 16, 2011)

These portraits are fantastic Bob.  Surely you are setting up an exhibition?  I have not heard you mention it?? 

I think you encouraging the fight attitude into their faces (really like Guro Steve Scott's demeanour) would bring out their martial qualities in the portraits even more.  Your technical skill is evident and but I know portrait photography is not just about the taking of the photos and but getting the subject to pose as you think will work best.  I think you are really carving a niche with these portraits.  I think since these are very expert fighters, and I know they are not trained to pose and but as a photographer, you encouraging and bringing out their fight attitude as much as your expertise allows in the session would enhance these fantastic portraits even more and but that is just a layperson opinion I am no photographer I hope I am ok to chime in


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you.  One of my goals is to try and capture their essence.  I think each time I work on one I get a little better at it.  One of the hardest parts is the backgrounds as I do those custom for each portrait using a variety of layers, effects and brushes in Photoshop.  It's easier when I've seen them move on the floor, harder when I've only talked to them.  GM Rick Manglinong for example, I've known for years, talked to him often and seen him on the floor regularly. I'e worked with him personally.  So, it's easier for me to say 'Ricks a wizard with moving the stick, but a calm person, rather relaxed and laid back'.  His background hopefully reflects that observation.  GM Max Pallen is a more colorful person, very warm on the floor, always smiling it seems, outgoing and energetic.  Different energy type more radiating.   Datu Dieter moved like lightning, high energy, GM Anderson was very excited, again high energy but more transitional.   It goes on.   Most of the time people like them, sometimes I get requests to tweak bits, and we talk and as I get to know them a little bit better, we find ways to improve things.  

As to an exhibition, nothing in the works per say, though my work is prominently displayed at Horizon Martial Arts in West Seneca NY. Datu Hartman has many of my portraits on display.  

And you and everyone is welcome to chime in. Always.


----------



## granfire (Aug 16, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just to show some of the detail on the full sized prints, here are 3 crop ins at actual size.
> 
> View attachment 15302View attachment 15303View attachment 15304



stunning!

I actually like the traditional tint with the color pop. it kind of makes your brain work a little 

The full color is a bit busy.
(what do you use to shoot large format like this?)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2011)

granfire said:


> stunning!
> 
> I actually like the traditional tint with the color pop. it kind of makes your brain work a little
> 
> ...



All these were shot using a Canon XSI.  The pose, and the lighting are more important than the camera.
Though someday I'll shoot with a Canon 1.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just to show some of the detail on the full sized prints, here are 3 crop ins at actual size.



Wow--what detail! I need a camera like that.


----------

